# TIPS - Coronary Vein Embolization



## Partha (Jul 13, 2010)

Can the provider bill for the left coronary vein embolization separately from the TIPS procedure?


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 13, 2010)

Partha said:


> Can the provider bill for the left coronary vein embolization separately from the TIPS procedure?




The short answer is yes, IMO, as long as the document supports the embolization.

HTH


----------



## lisajo92@hotmail.com (Mar 20, 2018)

*Tips with coronary vein embolization*

Is there a catheter placement code for the coronary vein embolization during tips?


----------

